# Zufallszahlen in C



## michael_mitti (29. April 2007)

Hallo miteinander, kann mir jemand 
sagen wie man in C einen Zufallszahlgenerator 
programmiert


----------



## Online-Skater (29. April 2007)

Funktioniert denn folgendes nicht ?


```
randomize();
foo = random(10);
//oder
foo = rand() % 10;
```

mfg


----------



## michael_mitti (29. April 2007)

Doch, aber ich meine einen Zufallsgenerator 
der bei jedenmal ausführen eine neue Zahl 
generiert. Das ist auch sicher nicht mehr einfach. 
Oder


----------



## Endurion (30. April 2007)

Da es bei Computern keine echten Zufallszahlen gibt, behilft man sich mit Pseudo-Zufallszahlen. D.h. es wird von einer bestimmten Zahl ausgegangen, aus der werden dann die neuen Zufallszahlen berechnet. 
Wenn man immer mit der gleichen Zahl anfängt (Seed), dann bekommt man auch immer dieselben "Zufalls"-Zahlen. Das kann auch praktisch sein.

Um den Seed zu ändern, gibt es in C die Funktion srand. Diese sollte man nur einmal zu Programmbeginn aufrufen. Üblicherweise wird dort ein Zeitwert eingesetzt, dann bekommt man eigentlich immer andere Zufallszahlen.

Meine übliche Version: 

srand( time( NULL ) );

Für die Funktion time() musst du evtl. die <time.h> includen.


----------

